# OT: The BBB.net awards nomination thread



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

made a BBB.net award, and were doing the nomations right now, the rule are below. If you have any questions i'll be happy to answer them for you

First i'm going to hold the nomination for the best poster in this board. Next week i'm going to make a poll for all those who got nominated, and yall will get to choose the best poster in this fourm


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

ezealen
TheRoc5


----------



## Spurs™ (Aug 6, 2006)

TheRoc5


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

hmmmm, can i still nominate koko?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Spurs


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i nominate theroc, spurs, and timvp. those are all the important spurs posters i can think of.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

I Start Fires said:


> i nominate theroc, spurs, and timvp. those are all the important spurs posters i can think of.


timvp :biggrin:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

TheRoc5 said:


> timvp :biggrin:


 :rofl:


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

annoucement deleted


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I forgot to add Spurs


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I Start Fires said:


> i nominate theroc, spurs, and *timvp*. those are all the important spurs posters i can think of.


That hurt, buddy. 

Is it too late to nominate? If not, are we able to nominte more than 1? If not, then Roc. If so, then...

1) Roc
2) I Start Fires (I decided to be the better man here)
3) Spurs (You're on your way, buddy. Just be sure to actually attend those english classes)
4) Saint Baller (Not actually a spurs fan, but he's been a great part of the community for the last couple of weeks. Plus he shares my grammar nazi views)


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I love you to ezealen, and yes I am a grammar Nazi :biggrin:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

ezealen said:


> That hurt, buddy.
> 
> Is it too late to nominate? If not, are we able to nominte more than 1? If not, then Roc. If so, then...
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:

but i dont think anyone is actually running these anymore, so if you want to make the poll, go for it.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Saint Baller said:


> I love you to ezealen


...I unnominate Saint Baller...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Damnit, I went to far. Didn't I?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

polls open tomorrow


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> polls open tomorrow


Where?

And I guess we have to take Roc off the list...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Damnit, I went to far. Didn't I?


 too*


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> too*


Ya know. I bet that's why Roc decided to leave. Too many grammar nazis here. Wasn't safe for a guy like him :biggrin:


----------



## Spurs™ (Aug 6, 2006)

ezealen said:


> Where?
> 
> And I guess we have to take Roc off the list...


Why do we have to take roc off the list?

Oh, I have been paying attention a little in english class. =)


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Spurs™ said:


> Why do we have to take roc off the list?


He left...


----------



## Spurs™ (Aug 6, 2006)

He should have made me mod first. 

Can't blame a guy for dreaming =)

where are the polls?


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

VC4VMP, , hehe, just kidding, Spurs.


----------

